# olympia fitness results and pics



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

1st place Adela Garcia










2nd place Kim Klein










3rd place Jen Hendershot










xx


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

I wouldve thought Kim Klein was too big and ripped to be in fitness !


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

didnt really want to use that pic cos it does look like she is alot more muscular than the other girls. in the other shots i have seen she doesnt look out of place. i dont like doing full front shots because it makes you look a lot bigger. thats why most shots you see of women they are always stood slightly to the side (im giving secrets away now), yet the judges always call the front shot

x


----------

